# can i change the status of the tourist visa?



## iro chalkiadaki (Oct 16, 2011)

hello, everybody. I'am from Greece and i am thinking of moving to Australia for a better future. From what i saw, it's very expensive to apply for a visa in order to be able to work. So i wonder is it possible to apply for a tourist visa and within three mounths, if i have a job, apply for a working visa?


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Tourist Visa does not allow you to work.
If caught you will be sent home immediately, and find it difficult/impossible to return for many years.

If it was so simple, everyone would b doing it.

Afraid you are going to have to come up with another idea.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Though Turboman is correct, you shouldn't be looking for a job on a tourist visa. 
You might be _able_ to look for a job on a tourist visa, but you can't start working without a work visa, so that company would have to get the work visa before hiring you. You have to realise that this is risky since if arriving at the airport customs realises that you want to find a job, they will deny you entry since you are not a genuine tourist.


----------



## iro chalkiadaki (Oct 16, 2011)

thank you for your information because i've been told that i can change my visa status when i am in australia in order to be able to work, and i don't want to be cuaght by surprise when i am there. To tell you the truth it scares me the fact that i don't really know if the salaries in australia are good enough in order to be able to support myself and live a decent life, as i am a single woman without any family living in Australia. Thanks again for everything


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Just as a follow up, were you to be stopped at point of entry and they found any job search materials, resume or other documents that would assist in finding/looking/getting a job, you would most likely be on the next flight home.

To come on a tourist visa, you must be a genuine tourist.


----------

